# Chamber Strings recording



## borghipablo (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi to all!
I've just recorded the music for a thriller featured film, it was a very small strings recording session.
I'd like to share with you some videos from this session.
I hope you enjoy it!




Score
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o9roczv27xj7h8m/TM LA POCIMA +03 00 57 10 DIRECTOR.pdf?dl=0


----------



## thov72 (Aug 28, 2015)

Very nice and inspiring. Great videos, too. Were they used for promotion?


----------



## Kralc (Aug 29, 2015)

Fantastic cues Pablo! How big was the section?

I love the portamento texture at ~:56 in No Pretences. Really unsettling! And those 32nd spiccatos sound awesome.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you for sharing!

Very nice, moody music. Loved the videos too.


----------



## borghipablo (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments!, I add a dropbox link to "La Pócima" strings score.
Pablo


----------



## Kejero (Sep 1, 2015)

Beautiful work Pablo!


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 1, 2015)

Creepy yet lovely music. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## borghipablo (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your comments!, the string session was 4-3-3-3-2 (15 strings players), I didn't double them, it's what you listen, I made the terrible mistake not recording with headphones (only the director had). My good lord... I had to work a lot editing the cues after the session, I know, I am not very smart...


----------



## tack (Sep 1, 2015)

I really enjoyed watching these videos, thanks Pablo for sharing. Excellent close up shots of wonderful performers. And in several spots nicely underlines at how limited our samples are. (More than once I thought to myself "cool sound -- none of my sample libraries can do _that_ articulation" ).


----------



## borghipablo (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Tack!, I have the same problem after these sessions...It's really hard to go back to Virtual Instruments, really hard, we can get very good approach with them but we always need to negotiate, it's like a kind of fight between what they can do and what We want to do, they works better every year but the strings family are not even close.


----------



## borghipablo (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Tack!, I have the same problem after these sessions...It's really hard to go back to Virtual Instruments, really hard, we can get very good approach with them but we always need to negotiate, it's like a kind of fight between what they can do and what We want to do, they works better every year but the strings family are not even close.


----------



## borghipablo (Sep 2, 2015)

I just added a 5th video!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 4, 2015)

beautiful music, sound and image! thanks for sharing and giving inside to your scores!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Sep 4, 2015)

Absolutely amazing stuff, and sounds absolutely beautiful and full of raw emotion, amazing job!


----------

